# Prolapsed vent



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Prolapsed vent.. how do I put it back in or is there nothing that can be done?my 3 year old tetra from tsc has a prolapsed vent. ... not my house hen ,but her sister....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They say prep H helps reduce swelling. Putting her in a reduced light space will slow the egg production to give the tissue time to heal.

I had one do it. But hers was different. She had an egg stuck in part of the reproductive tract that got pushed out of her body. Once I removed the egg I kept her in the house for a while. She healed without any other intervention.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry, that's a tough one. It could correct or not. Does this affect pooping in any way?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah it effects pooping and egg laying.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are certainly full of problems right now! Sorry ((hugs))


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I'm getting hit on all angles


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How is the prolapse? I wonder if there's a way of stitching it in .


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Odds are in favor of prolapse happening again. I've dealt with small prolapse and just pushed it back in and used prep H like Robin mentioned. Fortunately it worked and it didnt happen again.
Complete prolapse should be cleansed/flushed with saline solution to remove debris or blood from getting pecked, gently pat dried and pushed in. Some folks have used honey. I dont know how honey works in this instance.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Honey is nature's antibiotic and actually works wonders on cuts. I've used it on my dogs and myself. I always have local honey here and I keep a jar of manuka honey here as well. The local honey you get from the local beekeepers are what you want, not the store bought one.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not sure about chickens but I can't give my exotic birds raw honey because of the bacteria in it.It would kill them...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah honey has natural bacteria so exotic birds can't have it. I'm not sure about chickens, I've used it on wounds on a few hens and had no issues


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can they survive with a prolapse?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it doesn't get dirty or infected they probable could.I wonder if you could make some kind of sling to support her vent area,maybe use the sleeve of a t-shirt to go over her head w/ straps cut to go around the vent area and support it until it heals.Be creative...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What starts a prolapse to begin with?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is in the house due to weather. Her and Henrietta were sharing a cage till Henrietta had surgery .
Tonight I am giving her a warm bath to see what can be done .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She got a bath and is doing really good, her vent is not swollen anymore, she had alot of poop buildup so I'm thinking that contributed to it. She has a clean butt and I'm going to see how she does the next couple dsys.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully maybe she had been straining too hard to poop.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That is what I'm hoping.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A prolapse starts w/ the weakening of the muscle holding it in place.Never dealt w/ one in a chicken but have dealt w/ them in older humans.I would have to clean the tissue and place it back in.Very easy to do in a human but I never dealt w/ a chicken but I think it would be some what similar..Keeping it clean is of upmost importance.Hopefully you will have no more problems...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So far so good. She is back with the flock, no issues so I'm hoping it won't come out. I made sure she was completely dry before putting her back out.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Still doing good with the flock. I'm hoping it doesn't happen again. Luckily it's winter with less light so she has time to heal until spring


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope she recovers.How's the other hen doing after her surgery?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is good, goes tonight for a recheck


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How's the hen doing with her prolapse vent?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She is doing really good so far. No issues .but then again she isn't laying yet. I'm afraid if she tries to lay an egg she will prolapse again. Hopefully she won't lay for at lead 5 more months


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Still doing good. Hasn't laid an egg yet but no one else is . I'm hoping the timing is good and she heals before she starts to lay,although she is 3 this march so she might be done laying.


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Talking about laying eggs, I opened the hatch and I found a sunny side up egg, no shell, just the egg and it had not been touched. Hope she is ok.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I get odd stuff on rare occasion. if it's frequent it's a problem.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've had that type of egg once. No hens did it again


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Normal egg today, crazy chickens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess Ms. Prolapse is still doing well?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes . Hasn't laid an egg which is good


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm hoping she doesn't anymore, this way she doesn't prolapse again


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Still no prolapse relapse. This is a good sign. Hopefully if she starts laying it won't happen again


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's great to hear!


----------

